# Should I try to get this covered by uber insurance?



## rubidoux (Jan 23, 2017)

Was driving w passenger and there was a bent and mangled street sign in the lane that I didnt see in time. Slammed on breaks and then sign was under car and I couldnt move it at all, stuck. Tow truck driver was able to jack the carvup and pull out the sign and I drove away only to start hearing a scraping sound coming from front of car after a couple of miles. Of course it was 5 am sunday morning so I wont know anything about cost of repair till tomorrow. 

But I want to be informed before Im in a situation where I need to make a decision.

Because I had a pax in car, Im assuming if I go thru insurance, it has to be uber insurance? 

And I think theres a pretty big deductible on their insurance? If this is cheaper than their deductible, should I still file with them, as I'd be paying down the deductible in case theres another issue later? Or will that count against me somehow, like mahbe look bad on my record?


----------

